# Hey all new guy here



## mjs726369 (2 mo ago)

I just bought a new bow today and I'm curious if anyone is familiar with it. I bought the hoyt torrex felt great and the price point for a hoyt was not bad at all. Just curious if anyone has any feedback or opinions of there own about it. Thanks all


----------



## kirk78 (2 mo ago)

Welcome, you may want to post your question in the Hoyt forum.


----------



## mjs726369 (2 mo ago)

Lol thanks that would probably help


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mjs726369 (2 mo ago)

Flat-Broke said:


> Welcome to AT


Thanks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

mjs726369.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome to the site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ransanders18 (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Kevin_Troyer (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enordo (2 mo ago)

Welcome from ID


----------



## FiremanSam (Jan 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome, come on in and look around


----------



## M.osullivan155 (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome from .!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hackler22s (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome from Wyoming!


----------



## richyrich408 (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Nick2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome from NOVA


----------



## Tyalb1995 (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## smithscott (2 mo ago)

Welcome to the club from Troy Michigan

Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrtSaint72 (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------

